# South Land Ranch TX - 2013 Breeding has started!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello to all -

Just wanted to announce that South Land Ranch TX (formerly Sunset Lake Ranch in Idaho) has started our 2013 Breeding season with one girl all ready confirmed pregnant and due December 18th 2012.

We are currently taking "verbal" reservations on our breedings. We have bred out a handful of does for January kiddings to show at the Houston Livestock Show in February 2013 and will be breeding the rest for the April / May 2013 show season.

We are working on applying for DHI and LA for the 2013 year also 

Come check us out at www.SouthLandRanchTX.com and see what we are up to 

*minimal Nigerian Dwarf bucklings will remain intact - so please let me know if looking for a buckling!!

All Nigerian Dwarf goats are dual registered with AGS and ADGA both. Any Mini Nubians born will be able to be registered with appropriate registry. No meat babies available for the 2013 year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Our youngest herdsire has finally shown that he has "learned" his job ..... SLR KA Touch of King Midas has bred his first "known" doe - SLR D WitchCraft  He was put in with SLR H Idaho'sLastHoorah and SLR TKY Versace last week but never saw him finish .... but he could surprise me


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with your breeding! I hope you have a great kidding season!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you - this will be our first REAL breeding season since moving to texas - I am so dang excited!

We moved to Texas in October 2011. We bred ONE doe after getting here last year, and brought 2 preggos with us (brought 16 goats with us - 4 bucks, 12 does). We lost 2 bucks, brought in 1 buck and *cough* 9 does and kept 2 doelings born here in 2012. So needless to say, we have grown a bit


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, 

we are about halfway through breeding for 2013  Now, if everyone takes 

Our first show is the Houston Livestock Show where we will bringing Jr's and Sr's. We can transport kids to the show for pick up at no additional charge. Reservations are coming in - so make sure and check us out and get those reservations in.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have officially ended our breeding for the 2013 Houston Livestock Show









We have the following Seniors to take:

SLR D Thalia (Proctor Hill Farm BO Artagatis x J-Nels SQ Donnie) is bred to Dragonfly T Finneas (Dragonfly HFX Somolia x CH Flat Rock Taun) confirmed through blood

These girls did not show signs of going back into heat

Proctor Hill Farm BO Argtagatis (TLB's Calamity Ariel x NC promisedland RB Bolero) is bred to Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa (CH Spring Fever Calista x NC Promisedland RB Bolero)

Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari (Dragonfly Farm IH Jaguar x Dragonfly L Sir Galahad) is bred to Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa (CH Spring Fever Calista x NC Promisedland RB Bolero)

Sawga Farms OMFM Gengi (Piddlin Acres CB Ming Li x Old Mountain Farm Mazama) is bred to Dragonfly T Finneas (Dragonfly HFX Somolia x CH Flat Rock Taun)

These girls are bred and waiting to make sure they took

SLR D WitchCraft (Dragonfly RY Wicked x J-Nels SQ Donnie) is bred to SLR MA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Morning Mystique x Dragonfly G King Midas)

SLR H Idaho's Last Hoorah (Proctor Hill Farm BO Artagatis x Proctor Hill Farm TKY Hooligan) is bred to SLR MA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Morning Mystique x Dragonfly G King Midas)

SLR TKY Versace (Lost Valley KW Veronica x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa) is bred to SLR MA Touch of King Midas (Gypsy Moon Morning Mystique x Dragonfly G King Midas)

Also - Nubians (registered but not showing - bred for mini nubians)

Tumbles x Teki
Rosetta x Finn

Just rebred today -

Premeria x Teki

LOTS of kids will be available and possibly even some FF milkers


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice looking schedule! :hi5: I bet the weather will be a lot nicer for kiddings down there in TX!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh gosh yes - it still gets cold - just not -30 with 8 foot snow and winds that are bone chilling. Now its the cold humidity that is bone chilling - but only for a short time 

Thank you - I am very excited about my kiddings. With having to be REAL stingy on who I brought to TX with me - I was able to choose for exactly what I want and I am pleased with most of my decisions  True test will be when my FF kid out ... Its nice to have "different" lines though - hope it will get me to where I want to be


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...you've got some very nice breedings lined up there. It'll be exciting to see what you get and see the FF udders!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

FF udders - but also I am sooo excited to see the first kids out of Finn and Midas - if Midas' kids are anything like him - his rump is to DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylee - tagged you on FB on 2 pics of Midas


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just looked at them! Oh he is handsome! I love the rear end on him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Confirmation has come that the following have blood tested positive - Due january 23-26

Marantha-Acres Tumbleweed x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa (F1 mini nubian)

Proctor Hill Farm BO Artagatis x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa
Proctor Hill Farm SG Ferrari x Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa
Sawgna Farm OMFM Genji x Dragonfly T Finneas


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we are still breeding out - whoo hoo !!!!

Rosetta was rebred to Finn today (thinking he is to short and her too immature mentally and FF)

Pistol was bred to Finn today 

Pistol was being serenaded by Midas ... but he just thought eating was WAY more interesting..... little brat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

four more confirmed bred at SLR - 

J-Nels ER Delight is bred to Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa (repeat breeding)

SLR D WitchCraft x SLR KA Touch of King Midas

SLR TKY Versace x SLR KA Touch of King Midas

SLR Idaho's Last Hoorah x SLR KA Touch of King Midas 


WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

